# A trip to Webs on Dec 26th



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have never been to Webs in Northhampton, Massachusetts, the big giant of giants yarn store.

Since I do not celebrate Christmas, I thought going this week for their after Christmas blow out sale all week, would be fun!

It's a 1 1/2 hr drive each way but I thought it would be a once in a lifetime experience.

Seeing and touching all that yarn surrounding me!

Any knitters that live near me (Needham, Ma) that want to hook a ride (the day after Christmas) are welcome.

Fisherwoman


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

That sounds like a lot of fun! Wish I was closer; plus that Wed will be my payroll processing day so I coudn't take off work anyway.


----------



## 3rd Generation Barbara  (Jul 19, 2011)

You will absolutely LOVE the experience!! I am fortunate to live 40 minutes away so needless to say, they are considered my LYS.
If this year is anything like last year's sale, I hope you have a vehicle big enough to hold all of your purchases as there were amazing deals available.
Maybe I'll see you there!!!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe I will see you at Webs Barbara Anne. 

I have only been knitting since last March! and am enjoying the craft.

My mother whom I took care of for 5 years in my home past away 3 weeks ago, I have much more time now to do things anywhere, anytime.

I have been told Webs is like a large type BJs store.

Another yarn shop I would like to visit sometime is Smileys in Flushing, NY.

My son and wife live in Queens so I hope to now be able to visit them soon and stop by Smileys.

Thanks for your thoughts,

Fisherwoman


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello Fisherwoman, been to Webs. Awesome! It's best if you have a list, patterns and or the type of yarn you are looking for. You will deffinately be overwhelmed. The discontinued yarn is in the back in bags. Also, there is another yarn shop in town called Northampton Wools. My daughter bought her book and some yarn there a few years ago. Good luck and have fun. If you would like any other information about the town let me know. ( shops and restaurants)


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Webs is wonderful. I agree with Peggy, go with a list of patterns you have in mind. My first trip there was overwhelming. You can spend hours in their back room. Have a great time.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

I just went last week. Wonderful store and very helpful employees. Is the sale on all week after Christmas? Don't see any info on their website.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Maybe I will see you at Webs Barbara Anne.
> 
> I have only been knitting since last March! and am enjoying the craft.
> 
> ...


Hi Fisherwoman,
Very sorry for your recent loss.

Hope you enjoy your WEBS trip, but please leave some for us locals. :-D

John's old lady.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Maybe I will see you at Webs Barbara Anne.
> 
> I have only been knitting since last March! and am enjoying the craft.
> 
> ...


You will like poking around Smiley's. It is in Queens on Jamaica Ave.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, you'll love it! Especially the warehouse! Have fun.


----------



## Joannerae (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh you luxky girl, you are going to love it. I used to live in NH and my best friend and I would frequently make trips there often. Her husband was a weaver and initially we had to go to get his weaving material, but he was soon fogotten in our own quests. Sadly she is now in VA and I am stuck in Scotland.

Have a great time and take lots of money.
Joanne


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I found out about the Webs after Christmas sale when I called for directions.

I was told the sale runs after Christmas, all week.

I am looking forward to this outing.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That sounds like fun. I wish I could go, but it is just too far.


----------



## karlie1056 (Apr 24, 2012)

sounds like a fun trip


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

Webs is my LYS . I live in Amherst. Believe me, this will not be just a one-time trip! There are some great restaurants in Northampton to have lunch, if you haven't spent ALL your money at Webs! Enjoy.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Please recommend a restaurant for lunch in Northhampton in and around Webs.

I figure I will go to Webs in the morning, have some lunch and then return to Webs in the afternoon until I am Webbed out! :lol: 

Fisherwoman


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Please recommend a restaurant for lunch in Northhampton in and around Webs.
> 
> I figure I will go to Webs in the morning, have some lunch and then return to Webs in the afternoon until I am Webbed out! :lol:
> 
> Fisherwoman


There are restaurants listed on the Webs website. My husband and I went to the Green Bean on Main St and it was very tasty.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

So generous of you to offer a " ride-along". I would LOVE to go, but not probably up to it by then, but will let you know if things change. You can let us know (those of us who have not been there yet) your opinion about what we have been missing!

I hope you have a fun time!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Webs is awesome. I live close enough that it is my LYS, and I take classes there all the time. I'm enrolled in their expert knitter program. You will LOVE it! They have a ton of patterns to browse through too!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Wish I lived close enough!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

If I lived that close I'd be in the poorhouse!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

peony said:


> If I lived that close I'd be in the poorhouse!


I'm almost there! :shock:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> Please recommend a restaurant for lunch in Northhampton in and around Webs.
> 
> I figure I will go to Webs in the morning, have some lunch and then return to Webs in the afternoon until I am Webbed out! :lol:
> 
> Fisherwoman


Hamp-what the natives call it-NEVER Noho, is restaurant central. Just head up to Main St, park in the parking garage or lot near Thornes Market and walk up and down the street. You name it, we got it! One of my favs is the Thai Garden near the RR overpass. Another is at the other end of Main St across from Pulaski Park-Viva Fresh Pasta. Enjoy!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

My dil is Thai and I have been to Bangkok a few times.

You can't go wrong with a healthy Thai lunch! :lol: after I take a break and then go back to Webs in the afternoon to continue my yarn marathon!

Will I need roller skates?

Fisherwoman


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Do they have yarn on cones for machine knitting


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Why don't you give Webs a call. Over the phone the customer service reps were quite helpful.

Fisherwoman


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> My dil is Thai and I have been to Bangkok a few times.
> 
> You can't go wrong with a healthy Thai lunch! :lol: after I take a break and then go back to Webs in the afternoon to continue my yarn marathon!
> 
> ...


No, the sidewalks are too uneven. If you are thinking of the Thai place, there is a closer public parking lot on Strong Ave off of Main St and just around the corner from the Thai place. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

irishfour said:


> Do they have yarn on cones for machine knitting


yes they do.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I have never been to Webs in Northhampton, Massachusetts, the big giant of giants yarn store.
> 
> Since I do not celebrate Christmas, I thought going this week for their after Christmas blow out sale all week, would be fun!
> 
> ...


Get there early, they don't have a large parking lot given the number of people that turn up. Hmmm, maybe I'll need a road trip depending on my level of exhaustion.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never had a problem parking, except during the May Tent sale. The lot goes all the way around to the back of the building too.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I have never been to Webs in Northhampton, Massachusetts, the big giant of giants yarn store.
> 
> Since I do not celebrate Christmas, I thought going this week for their after Christmas blow out sale all week, would be fun!
> 
> ...


So did you go to Webs? Tell us all about it. Happy New Year!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> fisherwoman said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been to Webs in Northhampton, Massachusetts, the big giant of giants yarn store.
> ...


I went, lots of people there, but I didn't buy much, a few sale patterns and some grey worsted weight yarn.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> MaggieNow said:
> 
> 
> > fisherwoman said:
> ...


Doesn't sound very exciting. Did you spend the morning browsing, go to lunch, and then go back for the afternoon? Was it fun? Was it worth the long round trip drive? Details Ellen?


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

MaggieNow said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> > MaggieNow said:
> ...


No, I went out in the morning. I looked at the yarns on sale, didn't really see anything that moved me that much. I was looking for sock yarns (like I need more sock yarn, but.....), the stuff on sale didn't have colors that I wanted. I did go through a lot of the $2 patterns (lots of older copies, lots of ones where the yarns were discontinued), but most of the sale stuff just didn't speak to me. Saw some folks I know from spinning guild to say hi to. I looked at the regular priced yarns, still didn't see anything *special* except some Zauerball, but I can get it for the same price at home. I did leave about half past 12 for home. I enjoy going to Webs, just don't often see much in the way of yarns I have to buy there. This is par for the course for me there, I don't often see much that I *have* to buy, I prefer to patronize my LYS here (Knit Witts in Brookfield, MA) so that she stays in business. She's just a couple of miles from the house, and she carries yarns I like for the most part.


----------

